# Exploring 3 Way idea with SO



## pine.apple (Mar 27, 2018)

I am in a heterosexual relationship and we are considering inviting another person into our bed. 

I'm not really sure what to ask but we aren't sure where to even begin with finding a woman. 

I'm woman in the relationship and I'm excited for my partner and I to please someone together. I feel like our relationship is very secure and I think it would be a lot of fun for both of us.

Do you have a positive or negative experience or advise you can give me or something you wish you knew before your first time?

Thank you so much everyone!!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

There have been many a story of this turning out very bad!

I suggest keeping this in pandora's box!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, first of all, expect a lot of (sometimes vehement) dissuasion from most people on this site. This place is mainly about traditional monogamy, so that's the perspective you'll mostly hear. Fair enough.

My wife and I have considerable experience with this, and I will advise that you need to very carefully consider this idea, and explore all the ways it could go wrong. Jealousy is a real possibility, so address that and other potential consequences before you pursue anything. If you are well prepared, on the same page, and still want to pursue it, I will say that it can be an extraordinary, and fun experience.

Unless you already know someone who may be amenable, your best option is to look for someone on a swinger's website. There are dozens of them, some with a more regional focus. There are also many swinger clubs, which are in most larger cities, where you can go to listen, watch, and learn, without having to participate until you're ready. Do realize that yours is one of the most common fantasies, and it can be _very_ difficult to find a so-called "unicorn" - a single bisexual woman interested in threesomes. So, don't get your hopes up for finding one, unless you are have extraordinary appeal. It's _much_ easier to find another couple interested in swapping, and if you are seeking a FF bisexual experience, it will be relatively easy to find a couple who'd be interested. If you approach it this way, you may eventually find a single woman, or one who "plays" alone without her husband.

We've had many very positive experiences, and some mediocre or disappointing ones, but no train wrecks. Your experience may differ, of course.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*There's several threads about this subject matter already on here at TAM!

Read them all thoroughly before ever committing to such an unsavory lifestyle!

It could well save you a lifetime of grief!*


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

No.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

This can and does work for some couples, but for others its a disaster. 

You have to be honest with yourself about whether you will feel any jealousy about seeing your husband having sex with another woman - and possibly because of the novelty being even more excited than he is with you. 

Are you bisexual enough to enjoy being intimate with another woman? If so, are you sure your husband is secure enough to see you enjoying another woman and not feel jealous? 


I'm really not saying no. I could see this being great fun - but ONLY for a very rare set of couples who have all the right characteristics. 

the 3 couples I know who broyght in 3rd parties regretted it.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

pine.apple said:


> I am in a heterosexual relationship and we are considering inviting another person into our bed.



Why?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> We've had many very positive experiences, and some mediocre or disappointing ones, but no train wrecks. Your experience may differ, of course.



What was positive about the positive experiences and what was negative about negative experiences?
Genuinely curious.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biwing (Feb 2, 2017)

My wife and I are one of the couples that have had a very positive experience in MFM's and FMF's due to a very stable and close relationship. My wife does not have any bisexual feelings but willingly partisipated in the FMF's as she was interested in seeing how another woman would react to the sexual encounter with her husband. The women got along very well although at first they were a little shy as it was a first for all of us. I was hesitant at first with the MFM but soon got into it completely. From that first time, we have experienced other sexual avenues all to our mutual enjoyment. 

We discussed the possibility of the first MFM for more than three years before deciding on the OM and actually setting it up. We made rules and had a safe word set up before hand that were explained to the OM and didn't proceed until he agreed to them. After the first MFM, we discussed what happened and the feelings that each of us had and decided to continue down the open marriage type of lifestyle.

We've been married for 49 years and are more in love with each other than ever. Our last playtime with outside personnel was 10 years ago, and we have no anamosity for what we have done.

To the OP. You two need to completely discuss any feelings that you antisipate cumming up and how you will handle them as well as consequences or fall out. Have your rules setup before hand, be open to changing the rules as needed to fit the circumstance at hand and for sure have a safe word that everyone knows to mean STOP imeadiately when used!

This life style is not for everyone but a few of us grow closer together from it with great pleasure in seeing our life partner 
experiencing such wonderful sexual feelings and contentment.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Well, first of all, expect a lot of (sometimes vehement) dissuasion from most people on this site. This place is mainly about traditional monogamy, so that's the perspective you'll mostly hear. Fair enough.
> 
> My wife and I have considerable experience with this, and I will advise that you need to very carefully consider this idea, and explore all the ways it could go wrong. Jealousy is a real possibility, so address that and other potential consequences before you pursue anything. If you are well prepared, on the same page, and still want to pursue it, I will say that it can be an extraordinary, and fun experience.
> 
> ...


Hit this guy up for advice OP. You definitely aren't built like me so my advice of don't do it would probably not be applicable.

This fellow has been around TAM for a long time and is solid in advice.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

inmyprime said:


> What was positive about the positive experiences and what was negative about negative experiences?
> Genuinely curious.


IMO, with the positive experiences it's the sheer stimulating eroticism of including new and different partners, and the additional visual and tactile stimulation only possible with another person participating. It creates an intensity that is seldom possible with just one, even if they are very, very good. With two partners who _are_ that good, there is also a synergy and interactive creativity that is amazing and almost impossible to describe. The only thing that is sometimes lacking is an intense emotional connection to both partners, but even that can be experienced if it's a polyamorous relationship.

The negative experiences were still okay, in our case, but were mediocre because there was a lack of creative synergy - it was more like two separate experiences with divided attention rather than increased focus.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Let me just leave this here.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

OP,
I will admit that I am biased when I say don't do it.
If there was one person here though that I would advise you to listen to it would be, @Married but Happy.

I'll bow out now.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd say if your relationship is very strong, very secure, trust is at 100%, and it's a two-people interest, not just one person's idea, then I don't see why not.

Just don't try to use it to fix things, that seems to be a surefire way to mess things up!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

pine.apple said:


> I am in a heterosexual relationship and we are considering inviting another person into our bed.
> 
> I'm not really sure what to ask but we aren't sure where to even begin with finding a woman.
> 
> ...



PM me if you want honest information from someone who has been there done that and had great experiences. Be forewarned, there are some cautionary tales. But putting myself out there on this board is not something I relish. The vitriol is extreme.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I'd say if your relationship is very strong, very secure, trust is at 100%, and it's a two-people interest, not just one person's idea, then I don't see why not.
> 
> Just don't try to use it to fix things, that seems to be a surefire way to mess things up!


Good advice. Not ALL the good advice. But good advice just the same.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Well, first of all, expect a lot of (sometimes vehement) dissuasion from most people on this site. This place is mainly about traditional monogamy, so that's the perspective you'll mostly hear. Fair enough.
> 
> My wife and I have considerable experience with this, and I will advise that you need to very carefully consider this idea, and explore all the ways it could go wrong. Jealousy is a real possibility, so address that and other potential consequences before you pursue anything. If you are well prepared, on the same page, and still want to pursue it, I will say that it can be an extraordinary, and fun experience.


Agreed. Bear in mind that what addressing jealousy looks like before an event or lifestyle change can be quite different than what it looks like after. 



> Unless you already know someone who may be amenable, your best option is to look for someone on a swinger's website. There are dozens of them, some with a more regional focus. There are also many swinger clubs, which are in most larger cities, where you can go to listen, watch, and learn, without having to participate until you're ready. Do realize that yours is one of the most common fantasies, and it can be _very_ difficult to find a so-called "unicorn" - a single bisexual woman interested in threesomes.


Yup. Yup. Yup. And ... shall we say yup?




> So, don't get your hopes up for finding one, unless you are have extraordinary appeal. It's _much_ easier to find another couple interested in swapping, and if you are seeking a FF bisexual experience, it will be relatively easy to find a couple who'd be interested. If you approach it this way, you may eventually find a single woman, or one who "plays" alone without her husband.


Not just swapping but a small group thing... 



> We've had many very positive experiences, and some mediocre or disappointing ones, but no train wrecks. Your experience may differ, of course.


Same here. Our one and only certifiable train wreck was our first venture into polyamory. Live and learn. It can be both fun and a kind of neat way to engage in pretty no holds barred honesty with your spouse.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

inmyprime said:


> What was positive about the positive experiences and what was negative about negative experiences?
> Genuinely curious.
> 
> 
> ...


DH and I joke about writing a book. That is what answering this question looks like, at least in our experience.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> IMO, with the positive experiences it's the sheer stimulating eroticism of including new and different partners, and the additional visual and tactile stimulation only possible with another person participating.


Yes... and... there are different things that people want. We wound up in a group of friends who very much valued friendship. Many of my best friends are from our time in the swinging lifestyle. The people I would call to help with the most dire need? All former swinging buddies. 



> It creates an intensity that is seldom possible with just one, even if they are very, very good. With two partners who _are_ that good, there is also a synergy and interactive creativity that is amazing and almost impossible to describe. The only thing that is sometimes lacking is an intense emotional connection to both partners, but even that can be experienced if it's a polyamorous relationship.


Before the idea of "love" that polyamory introduces entered our consciousness, we did find pretty intense emotional connection to the partners who remain our friends to this day. Your descriptions are so good and spot on, I wonder if you mind if I use them when trying to explain the experience. 



> The negative experiences were still okay, in our case, but were mediocre because there was a lack of creative synergy - it was more like two separate experiences with divided attention rather than increased focus.


I agree with this.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

The most common way to get a three way started is find a friend that is OK with that sort of stuff then hang out and drink together, steer the conversation towards sex, then see what develops.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> PM me if you want honest information from someone who has been there done that and had great experiences. Be forewarned, there are some cautionary tales. But putting myself out there on this board is not something I relish. The vitriol is extreme.




You certainly won’t get any ‘vitriol’ from me; I think about this topic quite a lot but I don’t see how it can work in practice. I also don’t judge others on whatever they do.

If we decided to do it, we might be wanting to do it for different reasons, that’s the problem. Plus you can’t predict the ‘aftermath’ even if you do agree on all the rules in the world.
Don’t you feel the risks way outweigh the potential rewards?
I think I found a compromise in any case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> DH and I joke about writing a book. That is what answering this question looks like, at least in our experience.




Ps: didn’t you write somewhere that you and husband didn’t manage to ‘adhere to the rules’ once and fell for another person?
I just wonder whether it is worth it risking an otherwise happy marriage over an hour of bliss? Maybe it is, i don’t know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Some people will experience some "aftermath," especially the first time or two. The better prepared you are in advance, the less likely it is to happen, but the possibility can't be totally eliminated. However, if you are both in agreement and follow any rules you've made, then no one is to blame, so it is easier to let go of the negative reaction, and simply learn from it. We've had occasional doubts and insecurities, and rather than stopping us, we've applied what we learned and had better experiences going forward. We're glad we did.

And even if you fall for someone else, that is usually a temporary thing that can be gotten over - with good communication, it doesn't have to rise to the level of a real problem. If you hide it, then sure, it could, so honestly discussing what you're feeling is important, even if scary. Besides, if you poly or inclined to be poly, it may even become a positive experience. As always, the circumstances matter, as does how you deal with these things.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> Yes... and... there are different things that people want. We wound up in a group of friends who very much valued friendship. Many of my best friends are from our time in the swinging lifestyle. The people I would call to help with the most dire need? All former swinging buddies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This seems a little bit at odds with what @Married but Happy has written (who said that emotional connection is missing to both partners in threesome which made sense because the 3rd person is not your spouse).
Doesn’t it mean that the intensity with which you manage to connect to someone else emotionally during a threesome, will proportionally disconnect you from your partner? (Whether you want to or not, or whether you agreed to it or not).
One can have all the best rules in the world but we are humans with animalistic desires and urges at the end of the day (something we THINK we can control but not sure we can). Logically, my mind is telling me that this being the case, the only realistic rule that makes sense is to not bring any real people into bed with you, no?

Let me ask the question another way: what was the reason you wanted to explore this experience: was it because you felt yourself attracted to someone else and didn’t mind (or wanted) them to be included in your lovemaking? (MFM)
Or was it because you were aroused by the fact that your husband was aroused being ‘spoilt’ by two women simultaneously? (FFM) or something else?
People describe how wonderful it is, I want to understand if it is wonderful for all the ‘right’ reasons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

inmyprime said:


> This seems a little bit at odds with what @Married but Happy has written (who said that emotional connection is missing to both partners in threesome which made sense because the 3rd person is not your spouse).
> Doesn’t it mean that the intensity with which you manage to connect to someone else emotionally during a threesome, will proportionally disconnect you from your partner? (Whether you want to or not, or whether you agreed to it or not).
> One can have all the best rules in the world but we are humans with animalistic desires and urges at the end of the day (something we THINK we can control but not sure we can). Logically, my mind is telling me that this being the case, the only realistic rule that makes sense is to not bring any real people into bed with you, no?
> 
> ...


I think you misinterpreted what I said, a little. There often IS an emotional connection to both partners, but it depends on the people. Sometimes, it's just about the sex with another person enjoying that too. Sometimes it's with someone you already know and like a great deal, so you truly care about them and their experience - there is a meaningful connection already, that can intensify. Unless you are poly and have an ongoing, close poly partner, you likely aren't "in love" with both - just with your SO/spouse.

I'm not sure I understand your issue with the "animalistic desires and urges" and how that is a problem. I get hungry for and truly enjoy a good steak, too, but should I avoid that and stick with tofu? Please clarify.

I'm sure different people have different motivations, and that they change both with time and the particular opportunities available. There is no standard or typical scenario, IMO - you figure out what you can handle and enjoy for each, and decide to try it, or not.

I also wonder what you mean by the "right" reasons? I think the only wrong reasons are when you are using or manipulating someone ONLY your own goals and pleasure. If it's all consensual and honestly informed, there aren't any wrong reasons. Their reasons and motives may even differ greatly from your own, but you all agree you want to pursue this great experience.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> I think you misinterpreted what I said, a little. There often IS an emotional connection to both partners, but it depends on the people. Sometimes, it's just about the sex with another person enjoying that too. Sometimes it's with someone you already know and like a great deal, so you truly care about them and their experience - there is a meaningful connection already, that can intensify. Unless you are poly and have an ongoing, close poly partner, you likely aren't "in love" with both - just with your SO/spouse.


A polyamorous relationship seems like a whole other level to me, over threesome...I am not sure I’m ready yet to begin to understand the dynamic of it.
I can (sort of) see it from your/man’s perspective; having a bunch of women living with you in a harem-style arrangement sounds pretty good in theory (I guess this used to be more common in the past).

I sometimes think it would be great to have an extra pair of hands for us to help with the kids and the cooking etc...But thinking about it form my wife’s perspective, and immediately the whole picture crumbles. 
Just a little too much touch or looking at wife no.2 in a different way (real or imagined) or a small remark would be enough to set off a chain reaction of jealousy and the whole idea somehow implodes in my mind.

OTOH, would you/were your comfortable when/if your wife had another man live in the house with you and love/make love to your wife or both of you? (Don’t know if you ever had this). What if you felt she was spending a bit more time with the other guy than with you? (Again, real or imagined).

I’m just trying to picture it: say you come home from work and find your wife and the other guy with a glass of wine by the fire having a deep conversation about something; do you just sit next to them and join them mid conversation or go to your room and wait till it’s your ‘turn’ to speak with her? At what point would you feel ‘how come I have to work such long hours while this guys enjoys spending all that time connecting with my wife’.
I can’t really get my head around it...and it gives me a massive headache thinking about potential problems before I can understand the rewards.

I will reply to the other things in a minute, I think I need to lie down...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> I'm not sure I understand your issue with the "animalistic desires and urges" and how that is a problem. I get hungry for and truly enjoy a good steak, too, but should I avoid that and stick with tofu? Please clarify.


I will try to explain, if I can. From what you write, it seems to me that you assume that humans are rational and will act rationally in all circumstances, as long as there is a ‘clear set of rules’. A huge number of cases have shown that is demonstrably not the case though. Say your wife is having great sex with you and another man but for whatever reason, over time, she becomes more attracted to the other guy. These things will be happening on a completely subconscious level; these are pure chemical reactions going on that NOBODY has any conscious control over. Suddenly, you may become ‘emasculated’ in her eyes and she will be releasing more oxytocin whenever the other man is pleasuring her, whilst unbeknown to you and more importantly, to her. Her logic will eventually try and find a ‘rational’ explanation for why she is feeling this enormous rush of hormones whenever the other guy is banging her; it will dismiss that she could actually be ‘falling in love’ with the other guy because, after all, you have agreed on a clear set of rules not to let yourself fall in love with anybody. Her brain will eventually find a reason to have a fight with you about something totally mundane to justify to itself why she is feeling all these conflicting emotions. The mistake that people make sometimes is that they assume that the logical part can always override the emotional and chemical part. When it comes to something as primal and fundamental as sex and intimacy, it is much more likely to be the other way around: that the logic will always be a step behind the feeling that the person will have experienced involuntarily.

You can’t have it both ways: enjoy the sex and bonding experience with more than one person, desire them during the sex yet always count on being able to stop yourself from bonding and ‘unbond’ yourself at will.

I don’t think the steak analogy works in the way you presented it: it’s precisely the wrong way around: you assume that you or your wife can enjoy having tofu whenever she tells herself to (when she is back to having sex with you) whereas she actually may still be craving for steak (the other guy). Why should she settle for tofu? 

You can’t control your thoughts just as you cannot control your desire. You can of course control whether you act on the desire or not but since you have already ALLOWED yourself and each other to act on the desire (sleeping with the other person of your choice*) you then cannot apply some rules to somehow make it ok after the fact, go back in time and reverse whatever it was you were feeling and experiencing for that other person during the threesome. Or am I talking total rubbish?

*since you’d be choosing whom to sleep with, I presume it would always be somebody you found highly desirable in order to actually enjoy the experience. If you choose somebody undesirable in order to protect the marriage, it would presumably beat the whole purpose of doing this in the first place as the threesome wouldn’t be that enjoyable. This is where I keep getting stuck in a logical loop: it seems a bit like you are administering yourself a poison with your eyes wide open and just because you know you are doing it willingly, doesn’t change the fact that you are still poisoning yourself (it’s just an analogy; I’m not saying threesomes are like a poison).




Married but Happy said:


> I'm sure different people have different motivations, and that they change both with time and the particular opportunities available. There is no standard or typical scenario, IMO - you figure out what you can handle and enjoy for each, and decide to try it, or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I also wonder what you mean by the "right" reasons? I think the only wrong reasons are when you are using or manipulating someone ONLY your own goals and pleasure. If it's all consensual and honestly informed, there aren't any wrong reasons. Their reasons and motives may even differ greatly from your own, but you all agree you want to pursue this great experience.



By ‘right reasons’, I meant understanding the precise reasons why you feel you’d want to engage in a threesome.
Because a sexual desire is a pretty much irrational/primal/instinctive urge, I don’t think you can expect your logic to always be able to interpret those signals correctly. For example your logic may be explaining to yourself that having a threesome is ‘natural, beautiful, tactile, stimulating’ experience between three people etc while with hindsight, actually, maybe the real reason why I wanted to have a threesome was because I had an eye on my wife’s friend and a threesome was a ‘legal’ way to cheat with wife’s permission (and make her watch). I wouldn’t be doing any of it consciously, it might only become clear with hindsight that that's what was happening. 

This doesn’t even need to actually be true; but as long as the doubt creeps in into either of your or your partners mind (whether the real reasons were ‘pure’), it immediately opens the door for a chain reaction of mistrust and the marriage could be over before you knew it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

inmyprime said:


> A polyamorous relationship seems like a whole other level to me, over threesome...I am not sure I’m ready yet to begin to understand the dynamic of it.
> I can (sort of) see it from your/man’s perspective; having a bunch of women living with you in a harem-style arrangement sounds pretty good in theory (I guess this used to be more common in the past).
> 
> I sometimes think it would be great to have an extra pair of hands for us to help with the kids and the cooking etc...But thinking about it form my wife’s perspective, and immediately the whole picture crumbles.
> ...


We've never had anyone live with us when in a poly relationship. Some triads and quads do live together, of course, but I think that's not common. We both had other partners who lived separately, and we'd get together individually, but would sometimes all celebrate holidays together. Only twice in several years was there ever a threesome in that scenario. We've had many more threesomes later, when we were swinging (we couldn't find any suitable poly partners when we moved).

So, your scenario has never been something we've dealt with, and I don't think either of us would want live-in partners anyway. The partners we had weren't interested in being co-primary, so they were what is sometimes called secondaries. That worked well for all of us - we didn't see each other every day, or even every week, often. Most of our time was in our core relationship, just the two of us. Anyway, the issues you raise were never even a remote concern the way our relationship was structured. And, almost every poly relationship is structured differently in the details, despite having some commonalities, as there is no conventional model. Everything is customized to the participants and their wishes.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Some people will experience some "aftermath," especially the first time or two. The better prepared you are in advance, the less likely it is to happen, but the possibility can't be totally eliminated. However, if you are both in agreement and follow any rules you've made, then no one is to blame, so it is easier to let go of the negative reaction, and simply learn from it. We've had occasional doubts and insecurities, and rather than stopping us, we've applied what we learned and had better experiences going forward. We're glad we did.
> 
> And even if you fall for someone else, that is usually a temporary thing that can be gotten over - with good communication, it doesn't have to rise to the level of a real problem. If you hide it, then sure, it could, so honestly discussing what you're feeling is important, even if scary. Besides, if you poly or inclined to be poly, it may even become a positive experience. As always, the circumstances matter, as does how you deal with these things.


For us it has been a matter of growth. In all, it has been good. For us, it was not a temporary thing. Good still the same.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> PM me if you want honest information from someone who has been there done that and had great experiences. Be forewarned, there are some cautionary tales. But putting myself out there on this board is not something I relish. The vitriol is extreme.


This gal is pretty solid as well OP.

Be a shame if you were just doing a drive by because these folks are in long relationships and are generally level headed.

Their non sharing advice is usually on par with very successful monogamous folks as well.

Were you just trying to stir the pot?


----------



## biwing (Feb 2, 2017)

inmyprime said:


> Let me ask the question another way: what was the reason you wanted to explore this experience: was it because you felt yourself attracted to someone else and didn’t mind (or wanted) them to be included in your lovemaking? (MFM)
> Or was it because you were aroused by the fact that your husband was aroused being ‘spoilt’ by two women simultaneously? (FFM) or something else?
> People describe how wonderful it is, I want to understand if it is wonderful for all the ‘right’ reasons.


Our reasoning for trying a threesome was because we were married as virgins with very little or no experience in the dating game. (Certainly none in sex) In one of our many discussions as newly weds, my wife stated that she thought that maybe she missed out on 'being' with other men. After thinking about this for a couple of days, I suggested that maybe we could try the threesome as MFM to her. We then discussed this possibility for three years or more before deciding to try it. We felt that we were committed enough in our relationship at that time to proceed. The rest is history ..............


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Threesome = 3 people, Twosome = 2 people, Handsome = ?...:scratchhead:


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

You don’t state why you are considering this, in my opinion. Just what do you expect to happen?

One thing is certain, nothing will follow your script.

But what is your script? 

I don’t see your motivation. Please explain, so I can understand better why you are considering pursuing this. That could help judge the potential outcome.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Threesome = 3 people, Twosome = 2 people, Handsome = ?...:scratchhead:


Handsome = Lonesome. Probablysome.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Threesome = 3 people, Twosome = 2 people, Handsome = ?...:scratchhead:


I'm not talking about looks here, but I am extremely "handsome"


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

biwing said:


> Our reasoning for trying a threesome was because we were married as virgins with very little or no experience in the dating game. (Certainly none in sex) In one of our many discussions as newly weds, my wife stated that she thought that maybe she missed out on 'being' with other men. After thinking about this for a couple of days, I suggested that maybe we could try the threesome as MFM to her. We then discussed this possibility for three years or more before deciding to try it. We felt that we were committed enough in our relationship at that time to proceed. The rest is history ..............


What?! A cliffhanger? :surprise:
What happened? Did you survive it? Was it like you and her imagined it would be? 
How did you manage not to take offence to her comment: 'missing out on being with other men'.

We also married as virgins. (Well, we lost our virginity to each other some years before the wedding).
Did you also feel that you missed out by not being with other women? And did you do anything about it?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

While I may be quite handsome, I have to say my wife is rather winsome


----------



## biwing (Feb 2, 2017)

inmyprime said:


> What?! A cliffhanger? :surprise:


What happened? *Continued conversations, some for years after.*

Did you survive it? *YES*

Was it like you and her imagined it would be? *MORE*

How did you manage not to take offence to her comment: 'missing out on being with other men'. *Honest conversations with my lovely wife explaining where she was coming from.*

Did you also feel that you missed out by not being with other women? *Not really but it did come up in our conversatios, by my wife.*

And did you do anything about it? *Yes several times at her suggestion.*


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

We would both love to add another man to our sex life - but we both know it’s way too dangerous - not to mention that reality won’t line up with fantasy. Do a lot of research first and talk about all risks and feelers first and right after too...sounds crazy fun but also really too risky for most couples.


----------

